
Hatebase: How It Works - PaulHoule
https://hatebase.org/how_it_works
======
yasp
Language is a product of time and place. What about text that wasn't "hateful"
at the time it was written, but now is questionable?

------
luckylion
> [https://hatebase.org/privacy](https://hatebase.org/privacy)

500 Internal Server Error

That's what I expected tbh.

